#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 何謂四神

## 那岐

中國四大神獸


在中國古代最令妖邪膽戰心驚並且法力無邊的四大神獸就是青龍、白虎、朱雀、玄武四獸了。 

四大神獸即青龍、白虎、朱雀、玄武。
青龍為東方之神；白虎為西方之神；朱譽為南方之神；玄武為北方之神，龜蛇合體。故有「青龍、白虎、朱雀、玄武， 天之四靈，以正四方，王者制宮闕殿閣取法焉。」。 

在上古時代，古人把天分為東西南北四宮，分別以青龍（蒼龍）、白虎、朱雀、玄武（一種龜形之神）為名。實際上是把天空分為四部，以每部分中的七個主要星宿連線成形，以其形狀命名。 

東方的角、亢、氏、房、心、尾、箕形狀如龍，所以稱東宮為青龍或蒼龍； 
西方七星奎、婁、胃、昂、畢、角、參形狀如虎，稱西宮為白虎； 
南方的井、鬼、柳、星、張、翼、軫聯為鳥形，稱朱雀； 
北方七星斗、牛、女、虛、危、室、壁，其形如龜，稱玄武。 

於是，青龍、白虎、朱雀、玄武又成為鎮守天官的四神，辟邪惡、調陰陽。
四神之中，青龍與白虎因為體相勇武，主要地被人們當作鎮邪的神靈，其形象多出現在宮闕、殿門、城門或墓葬建築及其器物上，在最後一種場合裡，龍已不是助墓主升天，而是鎮懾邪魔，保衛墓主的靈魂安寧。 

四神獸之一----青龍





青龍，亦作「蒼龍」，東方之神。龍是中華民族的圖騰，自黃帝授命於天，威澤四方，龍就成為中華民族乃至整個中國的象徵，而比較明確的定形是在漢代，從大漢朝開始，龍就被確定為皇帝的象徵與代表。四神獸又是由二十八星宿所變.東方七星角、亢、氏、房、心、尾、箕形狀如龍,因位於東方,按陰陽五行給五方配色之說,東方色青,故名「青龍」。 

四神獸之一----白虎





白虎，西方之神。形體似虎，白色，兇猛無比，白虎也是戰神、殺伐之神。
白虎具有避邪、禳災、祈豐及懲惡的揚善、發財致富、喜結良緣等多種神力。因此成為尊貴的象徵。
同時白虎也象徵著威武和軍隊，所以古代很多以白虎冠名的地方都與兵家之事有關，例如古代軍隊裡的白虎旗和兵符上的白虎像。西方七星奎、婁、胃、昂、畢、角、參形狀如虎，稱西宮為白虎.又由於白虎是戰伐之神，所以有多位的猛將被說成為白虎星充扥世的，如：唐代大將羅成、薛仁貴父子等人。除此之外，白虎又被道教吸放，被神化起來，成為了各廟宇的門神. 

四神獸之一----朱雀





朱雀，亦稱「朱鳥」，形體似鳳凰，南方之神。
因其形似鳥狀，位在南方，火屬性，所以在遊戲中經常以鳳凰的形狀出現。
但其實朱雀和鳳凰是兩種不同的生物，鳳凰是百鳥之王，而朱雀卻是天之靈獸，比鳳凰更稀有尊貴，破壞力也更強。
南方七星井、鬼、柳、星、張、翼、軫聯為鳥形，稱朱雀.由於它是『羽蟲』之長，所以和『鱗蟲』之長的龍在傳說中就漸漸成了一對，一個變化多端，一個德性美好，就成了民俗中相輔相成的一對，更由於龍象徵著至陽，而原來也有陰陽之分的鳳（鳳為雄，雌為凰）在跟龍相對之後就漸漸的成為純陰的代表了。 

四神獸之一----玄武





玄武,本意就是玄冥，武、冥古音是相通的。武，是黑的意思；冥，就是陰的意思。
玄冥起初是對龜卜的形容：龜背是黑色的，龜卜就是請龜到冥間問袓先，將答案帶回來，以卜兆的形式顯給世人。因此，最早的玄武就是烏龜。
以後，玄冥的含義不斷擴大。龜生活在江河湖海（包括海龜），因而玄冥成了水神；烏龜長壽，玄冥成了長生不老的象徵；最初的冥間在北方，殷商的甲骨占卜即「其卜必北向」.
所以玄冥又成了北方神.它和其他三神獸一樣，玄武也由天下二十八星宿變成的：斗、牛、女、虛、危、室、壁。 而古時後的人對玄武他的解釋有以下的數種，「玄武」即龜。《禮記．曲禮上》云：「行，前朱鳥而後玄武．．．」「玄武」乃龜蛇。《楚辭．遠遊》洪興祖補註：「玄武，謂龜蛇。位在北方，故曰玄。身有鱗甲，故曰武。「玄武」為蛇合體、龜與蛇交.事故玄武的形象

----------


## 阿翔

謝謝大大詳細資料~^^
這次翔可沒什麼可以補充了喔~
那麼就來貼一些圖吧，
白虎是四聖獸中翔的最愛喔XD

----------


## 獠也

謝謝那岐大詳細的解說~
本獸也是偏好白虎呢!!!
話說........
上面那隻玄武........
好像" 鱷龜 " 阿.....

----------


## wingwolf

貼上幾張把四神獸組合在一起的圖





再來是四神獸在天空中的模樣——

圖片很巨大 請小心點開

----------


## 風御罪

我比較喜歡玄武說,
不過很多人說很奇怪囧....

我覺得烏龜給人一種...智賢的感覺吧?

----------


## 阿翔

又來貼幾張圖XD
順便補充一下介紹喔~








◇ 青龍 ◇（4大神獸） 
亦作“蒼龍”，古代神話中的東方之神。龍是中華民族的圖騰，自黃帝授命於天，威澤四方，龍就成為中華民族乃至整個中國的象征，而比較明確的定形是在漢代，從大漢朝開始，龍就被確定為皇帝的象征與代表。在東方傳說中，青龍身似長蛇、麒麟首、鯉魚尾、面有長須、犄角似鹿、有五爪、相貌威武，而在西方神話裡，龍更像是長翅膀的蜥蜴。 
在四方的神靈中，依山海經的說法，'南方祝融，獸身人面，乘兩龍。'；'西方蓐收，左耳有蛇，乘兩龍。'；'東方有句芒，身鳥人面，乘兩龍。'；'北方禺疆，黑身手足，乘兩龍。'，比較有趣的一點是，在山海經中的龍都是用騎乘的，而跟他同類的蛇則都是被或握或操或繞頸，顯示出兩者的不同來；不過在五方的五神卻跟四方的四神不大一樣，這裡就不再詳述了。朱雀、玄武（黑色的龜蛇，武是龜蛇之意）、青龍、白虎又分別代表了四方的二十八宿，龍是東方的七宿﹣﹣角、亢、氐、房、心、尾、箕，而這七宿的形狀又極似龍形，從他們的字義上就可以看出來，角是龍的角，亢是頸項，氐是本，而是頸根，房是膀，是脅，心是心臟，尾是尾，箕是尾末。 
　　還有在龍心的部分，有人稱之為'大火'的，跟晴雨有關，又因為青龍屬木，所以也是木星當年的年太歲。而在道教興起之後，這些四靈也被冠上了人名，便於人類稱呼，青龍叫'孟章'，白虎叫'監兵'，朱雀稱'陵光'，玄武為'執明'，而在眾多的朝代中也有一些君主取青龍來做自己的年號，如三國的魏明帝就是一例，而史記中也有關於夏朝是屬於木德的朝代，所以他有'青龍生於郊'的祥瑞之兆的記載。 
　　在古時後的中國，頭有角的為公龍；雙角的稱為龍，單角的稱蛟；無角的為螭，古時玉佩常有大小雙龍，仍稱母子螭；龍的地位遠高於印度。因在中國龍是神物、是至高無上的，也是皇帝的象征。也是東方的代表、五行中是屬木的，也因青色是屬木的，故此有左青龍、右白虎的說法。 
　　星宿的是用廿八星宿中，東方七宿－角、亢、氐、房、心、尾、箕，古人把它們想像成為龍的形象，因位於東方，按陰陽五行給五方配色之說，東方色青，故名'青龍' 
（4大神獸：在中國古代最令妖邪膽戰心驚並且法力無邊的四大神獸就是青龍、白虎、朱雀、玄武四獸了。青龍為東方之神；白虎為西方之神；朱雀為南方之神；玄武為北方之神，龜蛇合體。故有"青龍、白虎、朱雀、玄武， 天之四靈，以正四方，王者製宮闕殿閣取法焉。"。 ） 

◇ 白虎 ◇（4大神獸） 
形體似虎，白色，兇猛無比，因此成為尊貴的象征。同時白虎也象征著威武和軍隊，所以古代很多以白虎冠名的地方都與兵家之事有關，例如古代軍隊裡的白虎旗和兵符上的白虎像。 
在中國四聖獸中，另外一個常常跟龍相提並論的就是'白虎'；虎，為百獸之長，它的威猛和傳說中降服鬼物的能力，使得它也變成了屬陽的神獸，常常跟著龍一起出動，'雲從龍，風從虎'成為降服鬼物的一對最佳拍檔。 
　　而白虎也是戰神、殺伐之神。白虎具有避邪、禳災、祈豐及懲惡的揚善、發財致富、喜結良緣等多種神力。而它是四靈之一，當然也是由星宿變成的。是由二十八星宿之中，位西方七宿：奎、婁、胃、昂、畢、觜、參。所以是西方的代表，而它的白，是因是西方，西方在五行中屬金，色是白的。所以它叫白虎不是因它是白色，而是從五行中說的了。 
　　除了道教中的四靈包括了青龍白虎之外，連在風水師探勘墓地時，在地形前方左右兩邊突起的地形，可以當作墓穴的地方，都有獨特的稱號，稱之左青龍、右白虎，取其護衛之意，而在公堂中也有相同的裝飾，在左右堂柱上繪有青龍百虎，以其鎮壓邪靈。而在道教興起之後，龍虎被借用為道家煉丹的術語，就是指"鉛汞、坎離、水火、陰陽"，等的同意詞。而道家煉丹分內外（內丹煉氣，外丹煉丹藥，筆者才疏學淺不敢十分確定），內丹是就陰陽五行而言，龍陽，生於離，離屬火，故雲'龍從火裡出'，虎陰，生於坎，坎屬水，故雲'虎向水邊生'，兩者結合之後，一陰一陽，互相調和，稱為道本，都是元神、元精的代表。而另外一種說法是，性屬木，木代表東方，於卦為震，故比為青龍；情屬金，金代表西方，於卦為兌，金白色，故喻為白虎。金能夠克木，故情多損性，而用二八之真精氣，使之交合為一，則金木無間，龍虎自伏而成丹，在人體中則以肝為龍、腎為虎，而外丹則仍取陰陽之意，以龍為鉛，虎為汞。 
　　在古人心目中，老虎是可怕的東西，又是可敬的東西。可怕的是，它會食人畜。而可敬的是因其威猛無比，能夠避邪。而在一些古書中，如東漢.應劭的《風俗通義.祀典》：'畫虎於門，鬼不敢入'，'虎者，陽物，百獸之長也。能執摶挫銳，噬食鬼魅。今人卒得惡遇，燒虎皮飲之。擊其爪，亦能闢惡。此其驗也。'古人還認為白虎是一種祥瑞：'德至鳥獸。' 
　　最初的西天星神是熊和貓頭鷹，但後因古羌族的圖騰在由熊變為龍的時候。而又到黃帝的向東發展時，龍的圖騰被帶到東方，跟'東方蒼龍星座'合而為一，朱鳥則成了統一南方時鳳圖騰在天國的新居，因兩大部族融合而終於成'龍鳳呈祥'。作為古代圖騰是東鳳而西龍，作為星象則是東蒼龍而西朱鳥。到周朝以後，封建制度正式確立，五行思想也成熟，把天像重新劃分，朱鳥放到了南方，和祝融火神一起崇拜了。而西方的就崇拜白虎。在部族鬥爭及遷移，西北方的龍向東移，東方的鳳向南移，南方的虎向北移，全國顯示一個大周轉的觀念運動。到漢代五行觀念成了統一的思想，再補出玄武完成'四方之神'的配套。 
　　在古時《史記.天宮書》'東宮蒼龍、南方朱鳥、西宮鹹集區、北宮玄武。'在這裡的不是白虎，而是鹹集區。而鹹集區是主五穀的星，主秋季，因五穀是在秋天有收成的，所以就把它放在秋季，但它不是動物，如何能和龍、鳥、龜配成四靈呢？在《正義》：'鹹集區三星在五車中，天演南，魚鳥所扥也。'所以在宋代己提出質疑：'蒼龍、朱鳥、玄武、各總七宿而言之。至於鹹集區，則別一星，自在二十八宿之外。鹹集區還有一個解釋，就是太陽洗浴之所。在《淮南子.天文篇》：'日出於暘谷，浴於鹹集區，拂於扶桑，是謂晨明'。可見鹹集區原是羌人視為日出之處，鹹集區也就是鹼水湖，應是岷山地區的芋個湖泊，或是青海。由此可證明原始人所崇拜的星宮天象尚沒有青龍白虎的觀念。在《禮記.禮運》所謂：'麟鳳龜龍，謂之四靈。'把不屬於動物的鹹集區換成麒麟。後世有四靈有麟、四象有虎的習慣。 
又由於白虎是戰伐之神，所以有多位的猛將被說成為白虎星充扥世的，如：唐代大將羅成、薛仁貴父子等人。除此之外，白虎又被道教吸放，被神化起來，成為了各廟宇的門神。 

◇ 朱雀 ◇（4大神獸） 
亦稱“朱鳥”，形體似鳳凰，古代神話中的南方之神。因其形似鳥狀，位在南方，火內容，所以在遊戲中經常以鳳凰的形狀出現。但其實朱雀和鳳凰是兩種不同的生物，鳳凰是百鳥之王，而朱雀卻是天之靈獸，比鳳凰更稀有尊貴，破壞力也更強。在**的漫畫和遊戲裡，朱雀都是作為強力召喚獸或者妖獸出現的，比如漫畫《幽遊白書》和依漫畫改編的同名遊戲。 
朱雀又可說是鳳凰或玄鳥。朱雀是四靈之一，也和其他三種一樣，它是出自星宿的，是南方七宿的總稱：井、鬼、柳、星、張、翼、軫。聯想起來就是朱雀了。朱為赤色，像火，南方屬火，故名鳳凰。它也有從火裡重身的特性，和西方的不死鳥一樣，故又叫火鳳凰。 
　　在古籍的記載中鳳是一種美麗的鳥類，而以它的歌聲與儀態為百鳥之王，它能給人間帶來祥瑞，同時也擁有'非梧桐不栖，非竹實不食，非醴泉不飲'的特殊靈性，而由於它是'羽蟲'之長，所以和'鱗蟲'之長的龍在傳說中就漸漸成了一對，一個變化多端，一個德性美好，就成了民俗中相輔相成的一對，更由於龍象征著至陽，而原來也有陰陽之分的鳳（鳳為雄，雌為凰）在跟龍相對之後就漸漸的成為純陰的代表了。 
　　而鳳凰它的原形有很多種。如錦雞、孔雀、鷹鷲、鵠、玄鳥（燕子）等等...又有說是佛教大鵬金翅鳥變成的。鳳凰神話中說的鳳凰是有雞的腦袋、燕子的下巴、蛇的頸、魚的尾、有五色紋。又請鳳是有五種品種，以色彩來分的：紅是鳳、青則是鸞鳥、白是天鵝、另有黃和紫的。 
　　而玄鳥的說法就是從《詩經.商頌.玄鳥》說：'天命玄鳥、降而生商、它殷土芒芒。古帝命武湯、正網域彼四方。'中，就是殷商說的後代說自己的先袓－契是由玄鳥生下來的，建立強大的商朝。因此玄鳥就成了商人的始袓了。《史記.殷本記》也記了這段歷史：'殷契、母曰簡狄，有絨氐之女，為帝嚳次妃......三人行浴，見玄鳥隨其卵，簡狄取而吞之，因孕生契。' 除了殷商之外，戰國時的秦，滿清的始袓和朝鮮新羅的始袓也是和仙女吞食玄鳥卵有關的。不論玄鳥或是鳳凰，都是隨道教的發展，而把它由一隻雀鳥，或孔雀或山雞等等...先變成一個半人半禽的、傳人兵法的仙女到完全是人的仙女，都是隨道教的發展的。 
而在北京過去就有三座專祀玄女的廟宇，叫九天娘娘廟、玄女廟。在北方和南方的地方也都有玄女廟。 

◇ 玄武 ◇ （4大神獸） 
也叫“真武”，俗稱“真武大帝”，是道教所奉的神。相傳古淨樂國王的太子，生而神猛，越東海來遊，遇天神授以寶劍，入湖北武當山修煉，經四十二年而功成，白日飛升，威鎮北方，號玄武君。但宋朝忌諱玄字，因而改稱真武。玄武又相傳本身是北海一隻大龜，此龜曾經被當作柱子支撐整個蓬萊仙山，因其靈性深覺，歷經多年的聽道聞道，終於修得正果。所以帝王陵寢多有馱碑之龜，正是以此暗寓玄武。另外玄武又叫玄冥，故又稱北冥，聽到這個名字估計不少讀者又聯想起北冥歸海，還有金庸老先生筆下人物逍遙子的《北冥神功》。 
玄武是一種由龜和蛇組合成的一種靈物。玄武的本意就是玄冥，武、冥古音是相通的。武，是黑的意思；冥，就是陰的意思。玄冥起初是對龜卜的形容：龜背是黑色的，龜卜就是請龜到冥間去詣問袓先，將答案帶回來，以卜兆的形式顯給世人。因此，最早的玄武就是烏龜。以後，玄冥的含義不斷地擴大。龜生活在江河湖海（包括海龜），因而玄冥成了水神；烏龜長壽，玄冥成了長生不老的象徵；最初的冥間在北方，殷商的甲骨占卜即「其卜必北向」，所以玄冥又成了北方神。 
　　它和其他三靈一樣，玄武也由天下二十八星宿變成的：斗、牛、女、虛、危、室、壁。 
　　而古時後的人對玄武牠的解釋有以下的數種，「玄武」即龜。《禮記．曲禮上》云：「行，前朱鳥而後玄武．．．」「玄武」乃龜蛇。《楚辭．遠遊》洪興祖補注：「玄武，謂龜蛇。位在北方，故曰玄。身有鱗甲，故曰武。「玄武」為蛇合體、龜與蛇交。 
　　《文選》卷十五張衡《思玄賦》曰：「玄武宿於殼中兮，騰蛇蜿蜒而自糾。」李善注云：「龜與蛇交曰玄武。」《後漢書．王梁傳》：「《赤伏符》曰：「王梁主衡作玄武。」」李賢注云：「亡武，北方之神，龜蛇合體。」「玄武」為水神、北方之神。《後漢書．王梁傳》：「玄武，水神之名。」《重修緯書集成》卷六＜河圖帝覽嬉＞：「北方玄武所生，．．．鎮北方，主風雨。」 
　　但玄武被後世的道士們升級做北方的大帝－－真武大帝。有別於其他三靈。其他的青龍和白虎，只做了山廟的門神，而朱鳥就成了又天玄女。 
　　玄武在宋代身價培增，並被人格化。這與宋代各帝推波助瀾分不開。宋初太祖時，即有真武、天蓬等為天之大將的傳說。未真宗天禧元年，在軍營中發生了一件事。在《事物紀原》卷七載：「營卒有見蛇者，軍士因其建真武堂。二年閏四月，泉湧堂側，汲不竭，民疾疫者，飲之多癒。」真宗聽說此事，下詔就地建觀，賜名「祥源」。這大約是中國最早的真武廟。 
　　真武大帝的身世，後人多說是在隋煬帝時，玉帝將自己的三魂之一，化身投胎於掙樂國皇后，厭惡塵世，捨位入武當山上修行，成功飛升，鎮守北方，號曰：玄武。

----------

